# Jetter Nozzle & Application



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I will be getting a cart jetter in a week or so, can't wait. Besides the root ranger and warthog, what are you guys using for a particular application? There seems to be a plethora of nozzles for trailer jetters but not much for carts.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's another pic from today to reaffirm that your root ranger was a good buy. 6r ball nozzle and root ranger did this in about 10 minutes.


----------

